# Yellow Sweet clover/ Fireweed



## john01 (Mar 4, 2010)

Has anyone been using yellow sweet clover here in the southeast? Im on a plateau here in TN. Been wanting to put about 30 or 40 hives on it to see if its feasible. Also wondered if anyone around here has tried fireweed? 
thanks in advance.


----------

